# Unsuk Chin



## aleazk

I have been enjoying a lot her music lately.

Wikipedia:

Unsuk Chin was born in Seoul, Korea. She studied composition with Sukhi Kang at Seoul National University and won several international prizes in her early 20s. She studied with György Ligeti in Hamburg 1985-1988. In 1988 Unsuk Chin moved to Berlin, where she worked for years as a freelance composer at the Electronic music studio of the Technical University of Berlin, realizing seven works. Her first large orchestral piece, Troerinnen, was premiered by the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in 1990. In 1991, her breakthrough work Acrostic Wordplay was premiered by the Nieuw Ensemble - since then it has been performed in 15 countries in Europe, Asia and North America. Chin's collaboration with the Ensemble Intercontemporain, which has led to several commissions from the latter, started in 1994 with Fantaisie mecanique. Since 1995, Unsuk Chin is published exclusively by Boosey & Hawkes. In 1999, Chin began an artistic collaboration with Kent Nagano, who has since premiered five of her works.
*Chin's Violin Concerto, for which she was awarded the Grawemeyer, was premiered in 2002* by Viviane Hagner. Since then it has been programmed in Europe, Asia and North America, and performed, among others, by Christian Tetzlaff, the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra and Simon Rattle in 2005.
Unsuk Chin's works have been performed by conductors such as Kent Nagano, Simon Rattle, Gustavo Dudamel, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Neeme Järvi, Peter Eötvös, David Robertson and George Benjamin as well as by leading orchestras and ensembles. Commissioners include the Kronos Quartet, Radio France, the BBC, the London Sinfonietta, South Bank Centre, Los Angeles Opera, IRCAM and the Bavarian State Opera. Chin's music has been highlighted at major music festivals such as Festival Musica in Strasbourg or Settembre Musica in Italy.
2001/2002 Unsuk Chin was appointed composer-in-residence at Deutschen Symphonie-Orchester Berlin; since 2006 she holds the position of Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra's composer-in-residence and Artistic Director of its Contemporary Music Series.
2007 Chin's first opera Alice in Wonderland was premiered at Bavarian State Opera.
Unsuk Chin was a featured composer in the 2009 Suntory Summer Festival in Tokyo which celebrated the 40th anniversary of the Suntory Music Foundation. The festival culminated with the world premiere of Šu, a concerto for Chinese sheng and orchestra. The work was commissioned by Suntory Hall International Programme, ZaterdagMatinée, the Los Angeles Philharmonic and the Essen Philharmonie, and was composed for sheng virtuoso Wu Wei. The world premiere on 28 August featured the Tokyo Symphony Orchestra conducted by Kazuyoshi Akiyama.

Some of my favorite pieces:

Cello concerto: 



, composed in 2009.

Violin concerto: 



, composed in 2001.

Piano Study V Toccata:


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm a huge fan of what I've heard of her work. If you haven't heard it, check out her Akrostichon Wortspiel. It channels Pierrot Lunaire, but very playfully.

The scores for the Cello Concerto and some of her other works are available for perusal at Boosey & Hawkes' website, if you're interested. You have to register, though.

http://www.boosey.com/cr/perusals/powersearch_results.asp?composer=Chin,+Unsuk


----------



## Praeludium

Thanks for this thread. I like what I've just heard of her music. It seems very approachable to me (in a good way). Her piano etude reminds me of Ligeti's études in some way (quite similar writing as far as I can tell).
I had borrowed a DVD from an opera by her at the library but - I'm ashamed to admit it lol - I never took the time to listen to it while I had it.

Mey Yi Foo, the pianist playing in the video of the piano etude you posted, seems to be quite interesting too.


----------



## oogabooha

i was recently recommended to watch her alice in wonderland based opera. i will report back with what I think


----------



## aleazk

oogabooha said:


> i was recently recommended to watch her alice in wonderland based opera. i will report back with what I think


It seems very fun:


----------



## aleazk

My god, the third movement of the cello concerto, 



, is such a masterpiece!. The way she uses the harmonics and other techniques in the strings and winds to create such wonderful atmospheres, frightening atmospheres, devastating. One can feel the atrocious and evil force behind, slowly leading you to total madness, torment and anguish, but you are delighted, you are completely consumed and fascinated with this force.


----------



## Weston

I just obtained a digital copy of this album of works for violin and orchestra. I look forward to exploring it, but first I need to catalog everything. I am uncertain whether to alphabetize the Western way under "C," or perhaps under "U?" I do not know the proper way to handle South Korean names.

[Edit: Oops. I found my answer. Naxos alphabetizes her under "C."]


----------



## Guest

The first piece I heard by Chin was her violin concerto at the Musica festival (France) a few years ago. It received a good reception and I made a mental note at the time to keep track of her. Unfortunately, I got sidetracked, so I'm very glad Aleazk has reminded me of this outstanding composer.


----------



## Alypius

Countdown to the (US) release of her new record: 21 days. According to the cover, it's her Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, and another work (_Su for Sheng and Orchestra_). I gather a sheng is a traditional Chinese wind instrument (image below). Initially I thought it would going to be a concerto for the zheng -- a quite beautiful Chinese zither.










Good to see that Myung-Whun Chung is conducting. Here's hoping it's great.


----------



## Guest

I have listened to the violin concerto a few times, but only just recently listened to the disc with Xi, the double concerto, Akrostichon-Wortspiel, etc. It's simultaneously great and depressing to have another composer (up with Saariaho) from whom I eagerly await the recordings of more works. It's been painful enough being aware that Saariaho has multiple other large scale works that simply haven't seen the press yet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Alypius said:


> Countdown to the (US) release of her new record: 21 days. According to the cover, it's her Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, and another work (_Su for Sheng and Orchestra_). I gather a sheng is a traditional Chinese wind instrument (image below). Initially I thought it would going to be a concerto for the zheng -- a quite beautiful Chinese zither.


If you've ever heard any of Takemitsu's pieces featuring the Shou (Distance, his piece for Gagaku ensemble, Ceremonial), the Sheng is the Chinese version (although, as in all of these cases, the instruments are quite different).

I've heard all of the pieces in other performances. The Piano Concerto is the earliest work there, dating from the mid-90s, while the others are from the past decade. Great works, all. I'm looking forward to the disc, which I've of course pre-ordered.



arcaneholocaust said:


> I have listened to the violin concerto a few times, but only just recently listened to the disc with Xi, the double concerto, Akrostichon-Wortspiel, etc. It's simultaneously great and depressing to have another composer (up with Saariaho) from whom I eagerly await the recordings of more works.


Be sure to listen to the Etudes for piano as well!


----------



## dgee

Yep - the Sho/Sheng is more like a mouth organ used to play tone clusters. Very cool

I've been meaning to check out Alice in Wonderland (have heard mixed reviews) - here it is on youtube:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Unsuk Chin* speaks to the growth of classical music...

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...usic-just-give-children-the-chance-to-love-it

And I say let's think far beyond, "Mozart for the Womb". How 'bout 16/21 for starters!?


----------



## SimonNZ

^Nice, if brief, article. I especially liked this line:



> - and market research tools often seem about as helpful as asking a small child who is the world's best mum.


Look forward to hearing that clarinet concerto being premiered today.

I was pleased to see Gramphone had a four page spread on Chin in one of their recent issues, but confused by their choice of her Alice In Wonderland as the representative work and first stop for new listeners.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm probably going to the US premiere of her piece Mannequin in early November. Too bad the music director has foisted it off on the assistant conductor instead, because he prefers other fare.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Too simple, sorry. Somebody said 'everything good in her is Ligeti' and he might be correct. Delicate moments that do take advantage of the simplicity (for example the very opening of the cello concerto) are too far and few.


----------



## Mahlerian

The simplicity is illusory. Amid the seeming repetitions of ostinatos in her music are constantly shifting pulse and varied phrase structure, and even those ostinatos are rarely maintained literally for very long. The penchant for polyrhythms and dislike of academicism may connect her to her teacher, but her sonority and sense of larger form are independent of Ligeti's, as, despite the outward affinities, is her rhythm.


----------



## orphein

Her new orchestral work, "Mannequin", can be listened to here:
https://beta.prx.org/stories/164229
(it starts at 29:50)

And here's some info about the piece: 
http://www.boosey.com/pages/cr/catalogue/cat_detail.asp?site-lang=en&musicid=57352&langid=1


----------



## drfaustus

Unsuk Chin is the composer with greater technical that I see in a score (Ferneyhough has not). I love her music.


----------



## Sloe

orphein said:


> Her new orchestral work, "Mannequin", can be listened to here:
> https://beta.prx.org/stories/164229
> (it starts at 29:50)
> 
> And here's some info about the piece:
> http://www.boosey.com/pages/cr/catalogue/cat_detail.asp?site-lang=en&musicid=57352&langid=1


Thank you.
I have heard it before great music. It is nice to like a composer that is alive and will probably not die within the next 10 years.


----------



## Sloe

Alypius said:


> Countdown to the (US) release of her new record: 21 days. According to the cover, it's her Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, and another work (_Su for Sheng and Orchestra_). I gather a sheng is a traditional Chinese wind instrument (image below). Initially I thought it would going to be a concerto for the zheng -- a quite beautiful Chinese zither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that Myung-Whun Chung is conducting. Here's hoping it's great.


I heard Su on radio yesterday. The first time ever I heard music by Unsuk Chin on radio. Not a work I like very much but possible to listen through without feeling that it is bad music and better than much else music.


----------



## Blancrocher

A promotional video concerning Unsuk Chin's recent work, Le Silence des Sirènes (2014). It includes an interview with the composer (in German) and rehearsal clips.

You can hear the whole work here: 




It'd be much appreciated if anyone could find a transcript of the text.


----------



## PeterFromLA

She's on my list of living composers whose every premiere I want to know about, and hear as soon as possible, for I'm sure that inevitably it will represent some kind of advance or development in her oeuvre

Others on that list:

Per Norgard
Gyorgy Kurtag
Marc-Andre Dalbavie
Pascal Dusapin
Kaija Saariaho
Sofia Gubaidulina
Valentin Silvestrov
Pawel Szymanski


----------



## Rhombic

I enjoyed playing Cantatrix Sopranica


----------



## PeterFromLA

A third of the latest issue of Music & Literature (volume 8) is devoted to Unsuk Chin. See http://www.musicandliterature.org/no-8

Music and Literature is a really interesting and worthwhile publication that merits the attention of contemporary music listeners.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> A promotional video concerning Unsuk Chin's recent work, Le Silence des Sirènes (2014). It includes an interview with the composer (in German) and rehearsal clips.
> 
> You can hear the whole work here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be much appreciated if anyone could find a transcript of the text.


Did you find it in the end ?


----------



## Janspe

I've been listening to Chin's music quite a lot recently and I'm really enjoying it! The _Akrostichon-Wortspiel_ is simply marvelous, and the concertos have a lot of potential to enter the international repertoire - I hope it happens soon, I want to hear her music live... One of my personal favourites is her strange quintet (trumpet, trombone, two percussions and piano) called _Fantaisie mécanique_. Great stuff!


----------



## Dan Ante

I got really excited when saw this thread and thought it was about Chin sucking.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Recently published interview with the composer, on the eve of a premiere of a piece for voice and orchestra written for Barbara Hannigan, conducted by Simon Rattle:

http://www.musicandliterature.org/features/2017/10/11/a-conversation-with-unsuk-chin?utm


----------



## Blancrocher

A few interviews with Unsuk Chin (the latter 2 in German)


----------



## Janspe

Janspe said:


> -- and the concertos have a lot of potential to enter the international repertoire - I hope it happens soon, I want to hear her music live...


Quoting myself from late 2017. Yesterday I heard the Finnish premiere of Chin's piano concerto, and it was every bit as amazing as I expected - and more! A truly stunning score, no question about it. And as if that wasn't enough, Chin was actually in the audience and came to take a bow afterwards. I felt quite star-struck... An experience to remember, for sure.

Tonight I've listened to _Le silence des Sirènes_ and _Mannequin_. Wonderful works! I really love this woman's music, it moves me on a very deep level.


----------



## Sloe

Janspe said:


> Tonight I've listened to _Le silence des Sirènes_ and _Mannequin_. Wonderful works! I really love this woman's music, it moves me on a very deep level.


I agree. I like how her music is flowing and stires attention.


----------



## eljr

Maybe time to bump this thread?

I am enjoying Room Of Light and Violin Concerto now.


From a link provided in this thread earlier


*



Classical music – just give children the chance to love it

Click to expand...

*


> Unsuk Chin
> 
> 
> You don’t need a PhD or a specific gift in order to appreciate classical music. All you need is ears, and an open mind – things every child already has











Classical music – just give children the chance to love it


You don’t need a PhD or a specific gift in order to appreciate classical music. All you need is ears, and an open mind – things every child already has




www.theguardian.com


----------



## eljr

I found a copy of Alice in Wonderland.

Should be here next week.


----------

